# Weight loss during exams



## ecwholic (Dec 21, 2007)

Any of you in college or that have taken final exams notice pretty big weight loss during this time? 

For the past week, I haven't been eating my usual bulking diet because I've been pressed for time, but I was still eating what seemed like at least maintainance amount of calories, and after I finished, I stepped on a scale and noticed that my weight had gone down about 2 lbs, in a span of less than a week. I feel like I regressed big time this week since I had put on about 6-7 lbs since I started bulking up.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2007)

2lbs is nothing.  that could be water weight.

exams = stress = weight loss


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 22, 2007)

damn i wish i had that problem... i gained 5 lbs from constantly being at school and running out of food and resorting to caffeteria slop to fill my gut  also i get really hungry when im studying and concentrating alot. I also used exams as an excuse to not get cardio in... wohoo

need to get that in check asap lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 23, 2007)

It also depends on the person. My university exams, I don't give a crap really. I just walk in with I know and with I studied.

I have long lost the nervousness/stress of exams due to failing so much in high school Lol.


----------



## JimDugba (Dec 24, 2007)

wow, tell me about it man. Between caffeine binges and stress I always lose a significant amount of weight during finals. I can literally look in the mirror after a shower and see myself shrink lol.


----------

